# Darpa's WildCat Robot



## Steerpike (Oct 4, 2013)

How long until The Terminator/SkyNet is reality?


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 5, 2013)

Fit a Western Saddle and shout YeeHa!


----------



## Reaver (Oct 5, 2013)

There are autonomous UAV's patrolling our borders and the Navy has autonomous fast attack boats patrolling our waters, so Skynet is pretty much already here.


----------



## Philip Overby (Oct 5, 2013)

It's loud as all hell, I'll give it that. This headless horse robot thing existing is obviously both cool and scary. Nightmares a plenty tonight!


----------



## Devor (Oct 6, 2013)

The machinery is here.  The A.I. is still missing.

But the machinery has been a long time coming.  It's my understanding that they've actually held back in automating many things in the military because relying on skilled pilots and crew limits the chances of having the technology stolen.


----------

